# 69 Custom S



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys. i am having so a great deal finding certain parts for my car. apparently since it is a one year production only GM did not reproduce certain parts of this car. OPGI and others has some parts but however some do not match what I removed. Example.
The park light lenses and assembly look like this one.

1966-67 LeMans Park Lamp Housing, 1966-67 (Tempest & LeMans) w/plug & wiring @ OPGI.com
1966-67 LeMans Park Lamp Lenses, 1966-67 amber, Tempest/LeMans @ OPGI.com

However the year does not match my car but that is what I removed. I dont think a 67 lower valance will fit a 69 car so how in the hell this is possible. the thing is that my lenses say 69 on them.
anybody has any input on this?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Ames performance has parking lamps for a 69 GTO, I don't know if they are the same on a Custom S or not.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe your car has some parts not original to the car. I've run into the same situation on my 69 GTO. I have to believe the Custom S and the Lemans/GTO parts are mostly the same.

I'd call Ames Performance, they should be able to help.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Howdy,

I used to have a Custom S, I feel your pain! 

No they are very different than a 69 GTO lens. I believe you need to source the LeMans or Tempest part, for 69. I think it's the same valence across those 3 cars. VERY different than the GTO valence. Honestly I never found a repop of those parts, and I just looked again ad OPGI, Ames and Performance years .... nadda. for period correct you'll have to source NOS or craigslist, something like that .... luckily there's lots of people cloning these days so you "should" be able to find something ....

Custom-S or LeMans or Tempest 
http://3.bp.************/-wQirYEXtR...xxvM1X7Dnw/s1600/Pontiac-Custom-S-Gold-ii.png

GTO
http://static.cargurus.com/images/s...1969_pontiac_gto-pic-7924068252368159600.jpeg

Vuuuury Vuuuury different ...


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow that is different, I guess I have never seen a 69 Custom S. I can't believe Pontiac made two different valences for the same year. Weird.


----------



## jrdeleon1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a Custom S as well. Just keep in mind that this trim level was just above the Tempest and below the Lemans.

With that being said, a lot of the Tempest and Lemans components/parts should be compatible.

I'm just glad there are finally door panels for the Custom S. I was unfortunate enough to inherit door panels with speaker holes cut into them. Two and a half years I've had to weigh whether or not to just get the Lemans door panels. Moot point now.

If only they'd make the correct seat vinyl now...One can only hope.


----------

